# Sortie vidéo sur l'ipad



## Ircan (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite savoir s'il existe un adaptateur pour mettre l'écran de l'ipad sur un écran normal de bureau (prise vga il me semble..). 
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

Oui, cela existe et c'est vendu dans n'importe quel Apple store, n'importe qu'elle FNAC, ou n'importe quel magasin avec un rayon Apple...


----------

